# grinder neck numbers ?



## cal1956 (Jul 5, 2018)

does anyone know how big  a number 8 neck size is ?  they give the neck size in numbers not dimensions ,   and tell's me exactly nothing


----------



## joedube70 (Jul 5, 2018)

first response to a google search
http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/faq-about-grinder-plates-and-blades/


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 5, 2018)

great link , but  the size of the neck is not given in the chart


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Cal1956, The LEM #8 grinder lists the neck diameter at 1 5/8 inches.


----------



## mosparky (Jul 5, 2018)

What are you wanting to know ? The feed neck dia, where you add meat or the diameter of the auger tube where the meat comes out ? Both can vary by manufacturer and model. The end of the auger tube is indeed recessed to accept a 1 5/8 diameter plate. That part is generally universal to all #8 grinders, wheither electric or manual. The anti-rotation detents, however may vary by brand somewhat.


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 5, 2018)

i'm looking at buying a new grinder and would like one that i can poke bigger pieces of meat into it


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 5, 2018)

C1956, Buy a #32 and you can drop LARGE chunks down the neck !


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 5, 2018)

got it !!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 5, 2018)

I can get some measurements for ya later.  I have a 12 and a 22.   The 22 is a beast.  The 12 works for small stuff


----------



## dward51 (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't think the neck size openings are standard to the plate size.  You may have to obtain that info from the maker of the grinder you are looking at buying.  My recollection is my Kitchener #12 grinder has a smaller neck/throat opening than the #12 LEM Big Bite I just ordered.  It's not here yet so I can't measure it, but I recall last year when I was looking at them it was like 1/4 to 1/2" wider (for the LEM).  I don't think that is something they post on their mfg web sites either.  I looked at the LEM at a local store and compared it to my Kitchener.  I did not write the difference down but the LEM was wider.


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 5, 2018)

i normally grind 50-100 lbs of Boston butts at a time , it would save me a lot of time if i didn't have to cut the meat into such small pieces


----------



## dward51 (Jul 5, 2018)

cal1956 said:


> i normally grind 50-100 lbs of Boston butts at a time , it would save me a lot of time if i didn't have to cut the meat into such small pieces



Wow, then I would suggest the largest and highest quality grinder you can afford.  Something like the larger LEM Big Bite models or Weston Pro series, etc.... as the larger ones are getting into commercial quality.  Not inexpensive though and can run in the $500 to $800 range for the #22 & #32 models.  I would not go smaller than a #12 if budget is an issue (again a "good" quality #12 like above brands).  I use a #12 and just ordered a #12 LEM Big Bite (not here yet - literally ordered it on July 3rd).

I normally buy butts in bulk and when I de-bone them, I cut the meat into longer strips sized to fit down the throat of my grinder and then vacuum pack and freeze the strips for later use in 2.5 lb and 5 lb batches. I have bought over 100 pounds of meat on the $0.79 a pound deal, but I've never processed that much at one time, just prepped for later processing and frozen.  

I just paid $330 for my LEM #12 Big Bite on Amazon, but they are normally $449.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 6, 2018)

C1956, I have a cabelas #32 1.5 HP grinder and it will handle 50-100 pounds with ease. Cabelas has grinder sales periodically with 100-150 dollar savings depending on the model.


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 6, 2018)

i took a picture of my grinder meat tray so you can see what i am asking about , as best that i can measure the hole size is 1 5/8 inch , i would like one that is  bigger


----------



## mosparky (Jul 6, 2018)

I think I've seen a few ad descriptions that actually tell the diameter, but you do have to read real careful. Wish I could remember where.


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 7, 2018)

i think i have it narrowed down to 2 grinders , i'll probabley buy one of them in the next month or so 
thanks for the help everyone


----------



## dward51 (Jul 7, 2018)

My LEM Big Bite #12 is supposed to be here on Monday.  I'll measure the neck and post a photo when it arrives. 

My recollection of shopping for one before is the neck opening is a good bit larger than that on my current grinder which is a Kitchener #12 from Northern Tool.  Nothing wrong with the Kitchener, I've just wanted the LEM for a long time and found a good sale price for the 4th.

The LEM #12 is advertised to be capable of grinding 11 pounds per minute, so depending on how often you do those large 100 pound batches, might work for you.  But if it's often, I would probably go larger on the grinder.


----------

